# Rack Solution for Pickup and Tent Camper?



## oldskoolgiant (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a '08 Ford F-150 Super Crew and tow a tent camper. Looking for a solution to carry 4 bikes with me on vacation. A couple of things I don't want to do;

- Bed Cap and roof rack - I don't have one and don't want to purchase one.
- Roof Rack on Cab of truck is used for cargo shuttle and kayaks. 
- Bed of truck is used for other camping gear
- Don't want to put anything on the roof of the camper. Makes me nervous.

My sketched solution is a dual hitch adapter into the existing hitch mount and then a hitch mount rack in the upper hitch. I think I might need to extend the lower hitch to give me the clearance between the truck and camper to fit the 4 bikes. 

Anyone with any experience with tent trailers and bike racks that can offer advice? 

- MR


----------



## tripletsjeepin (Jun 20, 2004)

A friend of mine makes these. Pickup Bike Rack / Truck Bicycle Rack by RempRack They leave room in the bed of the truck while still carring up to 5 bikes.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

oldskoolgiant said:


> My sketched solution is a dual hitch adapter into the existing hitch mount and then a hitch mount rack in the upper hitch. I think I might need to extend the lower hitch to give me the clearance between the truck and camper to fit the 4 bikes.
> 
> Anyone with any experience with tent trailers and bike racks that can offer advice?
> 
> - MR


I've used this Dual Hitch Extender & Other Dual Hitch Receivers - Harbor Freight Tools and a hitch rack (Swagman XTC2) towing a wakeboard boat and two bikes. I actually got the idea from someone else I saw on the highway towing bikes and a pop-up. As long as your trailer tongue or lower receiver hitch is long enough, it will work.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

"tent camper"? Do you mean "pop-up" camper? 

I'm not sure you'll be able to achieve what you described with the dual hitch. You might have clearance issues with turning tightly at low speeds. The tongue of the trailer might pinch the bikes if they don't ride high enough. I understand the roof and the bed are areas for other cargo. 

There are two options you could pursue. I've seen other towed campers with bike racks on their bumpers. That would involve mounting a rack to the camper, and it would extend the length of the camper. 

The other option is to have load bars mounted to the top of the camper.
I have a Coleman with 3 Yakima load bars. It can hold canoes and bikes easily. Below is a shot of it with 3 bikes behind our 4Runner. I'm the second owner and I think the rack was a factory option.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

thule side arm across the bed...


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

lokomonkey said:


> thule side arm across the bed...


What kind of camper is that? ITs sweet looking.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

nickcarll said:


> What kind of camper is that? ITs sweet looking.


thanks, is an airstream basecamp, easy to pull and very functional :thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

I brewed my own. Its been working for about 8 years now.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Stupendous Man said:


> I brewed my own. Its been working for about 8 years now.


Right on man. That's tight.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Stupendous Man said:


> I brewed my own. Its been working for about 8 years now.


Nicely done.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out the sixnall rack...it goes on the camper roof but seems fairly well padded


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

I got a 2" hitch receiver with brace put on the rear bumper of my pop-up for using a hitch rack for the bikes....limited to 100# of bikes since the camper frame/bumper isn't made for a cantilevered load and the weight back there messes with the balance of the trailer.

Local trailer place provided the steel and labor, and even the raw steel for like $150.


----------

